# Ati tool + x800 xt pe problems.



## clerick (Mar 7, 2005)

This is quite strange. Whenever I installed ati tool, and rebooted windows would always freeze on windows loading screen. To fix this i would go uninstall ati tool and restart, this would fix the problem. Yesterday I formated, thinking that maybe my windows is fubar, and I reinstalled windows onto a 2nd hd that i got. After that I booted up, installed drivers and installed ati tool. Rebooted, same problem. Whenver I don't have ati tool the pc works fine, but with it windows fails to load. The things i turn on in ati tool is temp viewer, fan control, and setting the frequincy to 128 from 255. Im actually thinking that setting frequincy is causing the problems, but im open to any other suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## clerick (Mar 7, 2005)

Never mind, got it fixed. God dam kaspesky antivirus crap.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 7, 2005)

which product/version of kapersky did you use?


----------



## clerick (Mar 7, 2005)

I used version 5.0, but others have reported using lower or higher versions and having the same problems with x800 based cards. Here's a thread from rage3d where I've found my solution.
http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33802783


----------

